# UK Classifieds



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't know if anyone has had a look on uk clssifieds website recently but i'm shocked by what i have just seen! 3 adverts on first page for people wanting a pet monkey especially cappucians or spider monkeys but as pets only.Heres the ad

AM LOOKING TO PURCHASE A CAPUCHIN MONKEY OR SPIDER MONKEY FOR MY DAUGHTER SHE HAS DONE SOME RESEARCH IN HOW TO LOOK AFTER THEM AND FEED THEM ETC SHE IS REALLY KEEN TO HAVE ONE BUT I AM LOOKING TO KEEP PRICE REALISTIC AND PLEASE I DONT WANT ANY SCAMMERS AS MY DAUGHTER WOULD BE UPSET BY THIS SO ONLY GENUINE PEOPLE PLEASE REPLY.

or a pair of kinkajou babies for £600 complete with toys cages and vacinations. Don't keep exotic mammals myself but surely this can't be right.


----------



## Canine (Oct 28, 2013)

That site is full of scammers, although every now and again you find a decent genuine add.

Its a shame these people don't actually understand.


----------

